# Any Good Finds of Holiday Figures???



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Holidays bring out more Lemax and Dept 56 figures and things. Anybody find anything good to report???? 


The lemax collection at my Michael's was not real impressive. I notice a major cutback at Lowe's and Home Depot. I know these figures tend to run on the small side, but some still look great. Anybody finding anything??????


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes. At Menards got a great set of three Lemax street musicians (one with a cello w/ dog, one with accordan, and one with a flute) for a few $. Also got a nice dock worker pushing a hand cart with a bag of potatoes. Street musicians have a 2005 copy right. Dock worker 2013. They had a good section of town folk two, lot of 50's winter items and carnival.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...Also got a nice dock worker pushing a hand cart with a bag of potatoes..."

Been around for quite awhile. I think all mentioned have been .... they just roll out fresh batches to restock the shelves. 

It's surprising how many more diff. retailers (up here) stock the lemax or similiar line in the last couple yrs. ! Which is great 'cause some carry items that places like u.s. based micheals or HD and now even lowes don't carry. 

What does the newbie on the (cdn.) block, stock ? Maybe that is a reason to stop in to visit Target (... prices aren't, based on what we see in their flyers) !!

doug c


----------

